# changing out the furniture



## GregsBears04 (Sep 26, 2008)

Ok ,,, I have come to the conclusion that it is much easier to find a trailer with a dinette than it is to find one with a table and chairs.

Here is the question....  How easy is it to take the dinette out of a trailer and replace it with a table and chairs?
Are the dinettes bolted in and more or less pemanant?


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

RE: changing out the furniture

well first of all what type TT do u have ,, and do u have the booth type table setup??? this would help out alot on u'r idea ,, i can help u out as can GTS on this subject ,, but need to know about the above mentioned    :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Kateglez (Sep 27, 2008)

Re: changing out the furniture

Hey Greg...I don't know the answer to your question, but if you are taking your dinette out I would sure be interested in buying it from you~   Ours did not have anything in it when we bought it except a built in bed that was way to heavy for the tt.  I thought it would be easy to find a dinette table and just  build the seats...but I haven't been able to find any!   How big is your table?  What does it look like?   I had in mind something like the 50's, 60's formica with the aluminum edging.  Let me know if you are interested in selling it and where you are located.  Thanks, Kate~


----------

